# Freestyle libre coming unstuck



## Clem68 (Apr 10, 2020)

I have been using the freestyle libre now for 12 months. Over the last 5 months I have been having problems with some of them coming unstuck after about 7 days use (5 times now). Abbott always been great and replaced them but I wondered if anyone else been having these kind of problems. I read somewhere that they'd changed the adhesive due to issues people were having with it and wonder whether this could be the cause.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Apr 10, 2020)

For what little it's worth I haven't noticed much change. The current adhesive seems to stick adequately to me. (But of course I wouldn't be surprised if different people had differing skin surfaces.)


----------



## MarkGeordie (Apr 10, 2020)

My latest one has been on 9 days now and has slightly arose from my skin. It’s still working but I’m worried it’s going to come off.


----------



## Amity Island (Apr 10, 2020)

Clem68 said:


> I have been using the freestyle libre now for 12 months. Over the last 5 months I have been having problems with some of them coming unstuck after about 7 days use (5 times now). Abbott always been great and replaced them but I wondered if anyone else been having these kind of problems. I read somewhere that they'd changed the adhesive due to issues people were having with it and wonder whether this could be the cause.


Me too! I've had several lose their adhesion after about a week, again, spoke with Abbott and replaced no problem, also had a faulty sensor, told Abbott the fault codes and they replaced it.

The sensors do seem very hit and miss regarding adhesion, the ones they sent to me direct have always had really good adhesion, making it very difficult to remove after the 2 weeks is up.

Still the best thing to come onto the market for type 1's on m.d.i this century since insulin was invented!


----------



## Bexlee (Apr 10, 2020)

I think they sometimes feel and look like they’re unstuck and likely to fall off because the very edge lifts but they do seem to be firmly struck in the middle.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 10, 2020)

When I was self finding, after one came unstuck after a shower I decided to put a tegaderm over the sensor, as I did not want it falling out.  I have continued doing this as I want to make sure that I get the full 14 days out of each.  I cut a hole in the centre, stick it on after inserting the sensor and then don’t need to worry.


----------



## Ian86 (Apr 11, 2020)

Have been on the Libre for best part of two years and luckily have never had one come off, they do tend to lift on the edges though but are still pretty well stuck on when its time to remove.

When they fall off do they leave the sticky part behind or does the whole thing come off?

Also i was advised to always use the alcohol wipes and to stick it on the rear of your arm and not the side, worth mentioning just incase thats where the trouble lies?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 12, 2020)

They always stick very firmly to me for the full 2 weeks (it takes 12-24 hours for the glue to reach full strength for me).

I’ve seen lots of reports of unsticky sensors over the years, but it’s not something I’ve ever had myself. Ive often thought it was a skin-type thing, and that the glue works differently on different people.

People often speculate that the glue has changed, but whenever I’ve spoken to Abbott or been invited to Abbott events and had a chat with the R&D peeps, the glue has almost never been changed. I think the formula has only changed 2 or maybe 3 times since 2014?

There is a suggestion that a new glue was introduced in April 2019 but it seems likely that sensors you’ve been wearing since then have all been from the same formulation 









						Alert to users of FreeStyle Libre flash glucose monitoring system regarding skin reactions to sensor adhesive
					

Use of barrier methods to reduce skin reactions may affect device performance.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## Clem68 (May 1, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> When I was self finding, after one came unstuck after a shower I decided to put a tegaderm over the sensor, as I did not want it falling out.  I have continued doing this as I want to make sure that I get the full 14 days out of each.  I cut a hole in the centre, stick it on after inserting the sensor and then don’t need to worry.


I cannot tolerate tegaderm for that long, 2-3 days tops as irritates my skin immensely.  Will only use it when getting towards last couple of days if coming away.


----------



## Clem68 (May 1, 2020)

Ian86 said:


> Have been on the Libre for best part of two years and luckily have never had one come off, they do tend to lift on the edges though but are still pretty well stuck on when its time to remove.
> 
> When they fall off do they leave the sticky part behind or does the whole thing come off?
> 
> Also i was advised to always use the alcohol wipes and to stick it on the rear of your arm and not the side, worth mentioning just incase thats where the trouble lies?


The whole thing comes off. I have some that the sensor part seems to be coming away from the adhesive but they always stay on. I always place on the rear of my arm as advised. If it came off within a couple of hours I'd know I'd not put it on properly but after over 7 days doesn't seem right.


----------



## trophywench (May 1, 2020)

Is it worth asking your hospital D clinic to contact Abbott ? - no names no packdrill, naturally.


----------



## mikeyB (May 1, 2020)

The glue used is to a degree, temperature sensitive. It has to warm up to work effectively. When you apply the sensore, wait for at least ten seconds before removing the applicator, while still applying slight pressure. That way, the glue reaches best adhesion. Doing that, I have to rip them off after two weeks. As an experiment, I once left a dead one on my arm, and the adhesive didn't fail for another week, and even then only partially. That just about matches the normal turnover of skin cells.

Never apply a sensor if you are about to have a shower or bath, the glue takes around 12 hours to fully set. I've been using the Libre system virtually from when they first appeared, and I've only ever had one fall off, when I did exactly that. And always wait for the area you've used with the wipes is completely dry.

This advice is from 3 years experience. And I self fund, so i have an interest in keeping them on.The glue has been changed in that period. I used to get red marks left after removing the sensor, I don't now.

If you follow that advice, and they still come off, it's not the fault of Abbott. Some folks' skin just doesn't seem to suit the Libre system. The chances of a single person getting a string of duff sensors is about as likely as a lottery win.


----------



## SB2015 (May 1, 2020)

Clem68 said:


> I cannot tolerate tegaderm for that long, 2-3 days tops as irritates my skin immensely.  Will only use it when getting towards last couple of days if coming away.


Bother.  I know others use tapes, plasters, ... anything that will keep it on.
I hope that you get it sorted out and can keep them in place.


----------



## freesia (May 19, 2020)

Hi. Just wondering (before i look at ordering some Tegaderm), some are saying to cut a hole in it. Why do that if the sensor can be scanned through clothes? Also, will Tegaderm keep the sticky part dry in a shower? I'm asking as the last 2 sensors i've had seem to be lifting on the last 2-3days (although when i take them off they have still seemed fairly stuck on). I just worry a bit as i want to get the full use out of them.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (May 19, 2020)

freesia said:


> Just wondering (before i look at ordering some Tegaderm), some are saying to cut a hole in it. Why do that if the sensor can be scanned through clothes? Also, will Tegaderm keep the sticky part dry in a shower?



Because the sensor itself has a hole in it and the theory is that this hole has a function (apart from the basic one it has when the sensor is first applied). Something like allowing sweat to be released or something (and people have indicated the sensor has specially designed grooves to channel this). (I'm not sure how much I buy all that but it's not impossible.) 

And yes, the Tegaderm ought to keep it relatively dry.


----------



## freesia (May 19, 2020)

Bruce Stephens said:


> Because the sensor itself has a hole in it and the theory is that this hole has a function (apart from the basic one it has when the sensor is first applied). Something like allowing sweat to be released or something (and people have indicated the sensor has specially designed grooves to channel this). (I'm not sure how much I buy all that but it's not impossible.)
> 
> And yes, the Tegaderm ought to keep it relatively dry.


Thanks Bruce. I'll order some Tegaderm and try it. Its only really for possibly the last couple of days anyway. I've tried some micropore today but its not really sticking to me, maybe too short/too warm/position of sensor so it comes away when i move my arm in a certain way.


----------



## Kaylz (May 19, 2020)

freesia said:


> Hi. Just wondering (before i look at ordering some Tegaderm), some are saying to cut a hole in it. Why do that if the sensor can be scanned through clothes? Also, will Tegaderm keep the sticky part dry in a shower? I'm asking as the last 2 sensors i've had seem to be lifting on the last 2-3days (although when i take them off they have still seemed fairly stuck on). I just worry a bit as i want to get the full use out of them.


The hole in the sensor isn't supposed to be closed over as it allows moisture under the sensor to evaporate, I wouldn't fancy the mess or possible odour under the sensor after it being completely closed off for 2 weeks! lol

It's always kept mine dry 6x7cm Tegaderm but you may want to put a piece of fabric or paper between the sensor and the film just in case you need to change the Tegaderm patch
xx


----------



## freesia (May 19, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> The hole in the sensor isn't supposed to be closed over as it allows moisture under the sensor to evaporate, I wouldn't fancy the mess or possible odour under the sensor after it being completely closed off for 2 weeks! lol
> 
> It's always kept mine dry 6x7cm Tegaderm but you may want to put a piece of fabric or paper between the sensor and the film just in case you need to change the Tegaderm patch
> xx


Thanks Kaylz. Uurrgghhhhh!!! I must admit i wouldn't fancy the smell either . Will definitely be making a hole x


----------



## Blue (May 20, 2020)

Bruce Stephens said:


> Because the sensor itself has a hole in it and the theory is that this hole has a function (apart from the basic one it has when the sensor is first applied). Something like allowing sweat to be released or something (and people have indicated the sensor has specially designed grooves to channel this). (I'm not sure how much I buy all that but it's not impossible.)
> 
> And yes, the Tegaderm ought to keep it relatively dry.


 
Hi, I always make sure to use the wipes well and let it dry before sticking on a new one and then stick a patch of Hypafix over it (with no hole cut in it) and although the Hypafix does sometimes lift at the corners due to pulling clothing over it and rolling around in bed, they have always held on for the two weeks of their useful life. I have to buy mine and at over 50 quid apiece I can't be taking any chances on the thing coming off !!!


----------



## Blue (May 20, 2020)

freesia said:


> Thanks Kaylz. Uurrgghhhhh!!! I must admit i wouldn't fancy the smell either . Will definitely be making a hole x



There is no smell after two weeks with no hole and that is even in the tropics.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 21, 2020)

As @Bruce Stephens and @Kaylz suggest - The central hole and the underside of the sensor’s grooves are designed to help the skin breathe, and improve skin health. At least... that was Abbott’s intention. They are consistent and clear that it shouldn’t be covered.

that’s not to say that several people don’t overtape and cover and report no problems.  But there are also reports of skin reactions and manky skin aplenty. YDMV etc.


----------



## Kaylz (May 21, 2020)

I have to say I've been using them full time for a year now, when I first started I was always covering them with a Tegaderm as soon as I put it on as I was in and out of a dog cage with a poorly cat so didn't want to risk catching it on the cage, I suppose it just got to be habit and a bit of a security blanket thing for me but my last one I've left uncovered and its due to be changed tomorrow, bar it reading far too low compared to pricks today it hasn't been an issue having it uncovered, hopefully every other one will be the same from now on in xx


----------



## freesia (May 23, 2020)

Thanks all. Its usually only the last couple of days i notice it start to lift slightly around the edge of the sensor. It always feels secure so its more me being a bit panicky about it coming off. I might get some Tegaderm to keep in just for those times...give me a bit of reassurance.


----------



## Kaylz (May 23, 2020)

I would, my newly applied sensor came off during the night! 15 hours I'd been wearing it, was gutted when I was woken by noisy neighbours just after 1am to find the sensor lying in bed next to me!    xx


----------



## sololite (May 24, 2020)

I've had 3 ping off in two years and each time I had accodentally caught them on something. After the first one came off I got in the habit of shaving the area of my arm before putting it on in case it helped with adhesion. Hope this helps


----------



## spiritfree (Jun 4, 2020)

I use Skintac wipes. It is very good.


----------



## James B (Jun 5, 2020)

Skintac wipes are unbelievable there pricey but without them the sensor last about 8 days and then it just peels. To be honest though you can just ring abbot and they’ll send you them out if there falling off randomly my first two last 3 days and they replaced both of them. One of which was my own fault cuz I put some waterproof tape over it before I went in the shower and it wouldn’t come off after I mean I didn’t tell them that ... but call abbot they’ll help


----------

